# DP Harris Rollfast Aero Light --



## PackRat (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey all - never really post in this category but I guess it's appropriate this time!  Picked up this DP Harris Rollfast Aero Light.  I also have the chainguard it's just not in the photo -- real simple small jets with Aero Light written on it.I cannot find ANY information on this bike and I was thinking about selling it locally but not really sure of it's value.  Any info or suggestions would be great!
Thanks!






[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------

